# Testing out the Nikon SB-600 Flash



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I figured since my nieces and nehphew were over, I would use them to test the new flash. They love ramen noodles if you couldnt tell lol. All of these shots were taken with the flash firing upward at 50 degrees. Open to suggestions.

Camera settings were:
Exposure Mode: Manual
Metering Mode: Center-Weighted
1/60 sec - F/5.6
Exposure Comp.: -0.7 EV
Sensitivity: ISO 200

Some were shot at 1/125


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I am not a photographer. And I have no equipment. I base the following question on my experience shooting film years ago.

Why would you test a flash using an Exposure Compensation of -0.7 EV?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

A few things if it were me (and I'll be going down this road shortly).

Many of the images in terms of color and rightness look like there's no flash at all. That's a good thing but try having your EV at 0.

Also why the insistance on shooting in manual mode?


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

I actually forgot to change the EV level from some shots I took outside. Far as shooting in manual mode, I like to because I have alot more control over everything. I want to know exactly what setting is doing what to the picture. I have shot in Aperture and shutter mode as well when I first got the camera. And since I am still learning the camera, It's really helping me.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Donnie,

The reason I ask is because allowing the camera to determine the exposure gives you one less thing to worry about and the camera sensor will adjust in an instant to an environmental change such as a moving subject or changing lighting conditions.

Fine adjustments can always be made by looking at the histogram and adjusting the EV (preferred) or even somewhat in RAW (with tradeoffs). Personally I shoot about 80% aperture priority, 15% manual and 5% shutter priority but that of course is a function of what I'm shooting.

Just wanted to throw this out as an alternative. Since you paid for all those fancy functions anyway... :wink:


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Hey Donnie,
Try this on for size.
Set your camera on manual exposure. Set your Shutter speed at at least 1/160th second. That should help eliminate subject movement, but may tend to darken the background a little. Remember, the slower the shutter, the more background light will be let in because the shutter is open longer. The faster shutter will be just the opposite, thus the darker background.

Now, set your aperature at either f/4 or 5.6. F/4 should be OK. ISO can be 200 - 400.
Aim your flash head straight up so the light will bounce off the ceiling (if it is flat). It would be helpfull if you have some sort of bounce card attached to the back of the head to direct some light forward towards your subject(s).

OK. Take a shot and check it out. Adjust your Flash exposure compensation as needed to give your subjects the lighting needed. I'm betting you will have to add + FEC.

Here's a couple of examples of what I just described:

Go practice and report back! 

Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Ha, this sounds familiar with someone I know. I was on this same trail I believe. Sometimes I think I'm still walking on the same trail. It takes a while but you'll get there.
Donnie, your getting some very good advice from everyone here.
Donnie, can we see more pictures of your lab pup? That sure is a cutie.
Oh, yes and thanks for sharing! Those kids I'm sure are a handfull.


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Now you're talking!


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Mike. I am pretty pleased with those shots. Not as crisp as I'd like to them to be, Or maybe they are and my 6 year old computer just aint showing it.

Sandy, Today was a sad day for us. My sons puppy got pretty sick over the last couple days. We had to wait until this morning to take her to the vet. We were told she had distemper. The disease attacked her nervous system pretty quick so there was nothing they could do at this point. After the vet explained to us that she wouldnt get any better but infact worse, We decided to have her put down. We had only had her 3 weeks, but all of us were already attached to her.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Kitty shot are lookin good....


----------

